# Doggie smell



## Prozax (Aug 26, 2014)

Hello,

Does anyone have any experience with a dog smelling very doggy? I have a Gordon Setter I just adopted three weeks ago. She did smell quite doggy from the beginning but I assumed she didn't get a proper bath. And frankly we got used to her smell. 

Well last night I gave her a bath and brought her to work with me, for the first time. A couple of my colleague say that she still smells quite a bit. I can't feel it, but that's just because I'm with her constantly.

Is there anything I can do to lessen the smell? Or do some dogs just have a strong natural odor? My bullmastiff didn't smell at all :-/

I washed her with a sort of Furminator Deshedding shampoo. Thanksa lot!


----------



## CrzyGIRL (Oct 12, 2015)

Have you mentioned it to the vet? One of our dogs started to smell more "doggy" than usual, and it turned out he had an ear infection.


----------



## Prozax (Aug 26, 2014)

She did have an ear infection  We took her to vet right after we got her and discovered the infection. It's been treated though. Last week she finished the last round of medication. How long did it take for the smell to go away ?


----------



## CrzyGIRL (Oct 12, 2015)

Prozax said:


> She did have an ear infection  We took her to vet right after we got her and discovered the infection. It's been treated though. Last week she finished the last round of medication. How long did it take for the smell to go away ?


Gosh- it's been a while, I don't really remember! Seems like it should be going away by now.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Sassy's stink was anal sac backup. She licked the sore area and her breath and fur stunk as a result. Keeping them empty didn't help, it was only when I found food that suited her that the whole issue mostly went away.


----------



## Prozax (Aug 26, 2014)

Interesting. What kind of kibble did you find that worked for her? Since I got Eli, I've switched her to Farmina Sensible Fish. It's only fish and rice, no other meat proteins. It has improved her stinky breath by a lot! I was hoping it might do the same for her fur. We'll check the anal sac at her next vet appointment as well


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

The food that worked for Sassy doesn't matter, if it is a slight allergy that swells the area it will vary from dog to dog. 

If her breath is better it is very likely her body will stink less too as she licks her coat and gets the stink all over it. Maybe after her next bath she will stay fresher smelling longer. Max stayed smelling like shampoo for weeks! The weird thing was the smell from breath and body are different to me. You would think it would be the same. Farmina is a really high quality food. Some ingredients from lower quality kibbles seem like they would be more apt to cause bad breath as they are made from not so nice food industry leftovers that might be spoiled before processing. I hope bacteria or toxins are long gone but maybe some of the stink remains.


----------



## Margot49 (Oct 2, 2015)

Some dogs just seem to have an odor no matter what. Next time you bathe her, you might try a vinegar rinse. Shampoo, rinse off then apply the vinegar and water and work it down to the skin and try to let that set for about 5 mins then rinse off.
Thus could also be caused by yeast. Odors can also indicate kidney or diabetes problems.


----------



## Prozax (Aug 26, 2014)

It sounds like a full bloodwork might be useful. I'll talk to the vet tonight  Thanks a lot for the info, guys!


----------



## Prozax (Aug 26, 2014)

So results came back. Nothing out of the ordinary. Which made me very very happy. I was definitely worried there is something wrong with her. So we'll try to bather her with vinegar next time. Any kind of vinegar? We have apple cider vinegar, will that work? Does it need to be diluted?


----------



## Margot49 (Oct 2, 2015)

Good news so you can rule that out. Use Apple cider vinegar diluted with water. What are you feeding for food and treats?


----------



## Prozax (Aug 26, 2014)

Indeed! What a relief 

She is eating Farmina Sensible Fish. Treats are her kibble mostly and hot dog pieces for potty training ( 2 little pieces per pee). Other than this, she gets dehydrated stuff to chew on: chicken feet, pig or buffalo ears, bully sticks.. Oh and sometimes plain yogurt and a little bit of peanut butter in her kongs.


----------



## Margot49 (Oct 2, 2015)

Not familiar with that food. Some if those pig and buffalo ears and cow hoofs can really stink.


----------



## Prozax (Aug 26, 2014)

Her smell is changing. She's starting to smell like baked bread. :whoo: I'm not even kidding, so weird.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Does the new food have brewer's yeast in it? I know corn chip smelling feet is supposed to be a sign of yeast but never heard of a dog smelling like bread, sounds sort of nice.


----------



## Prozax (Aug 26, 2014)

Yes! The food does have brewer yeast. I think that could be it, I'm not good at really pinpointing smells, but it's definitely interesting.


----------



## Margot49 (Oct 2, 2015)

http://healthypets.mercola.com/sites/healthypets/archive/2015/06/07/dog-yeast-infection.aspx
If that will work, a good article on yeast infections


----------

